# Owen and Michael at home



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Photos of them at home..









Owen and Michael on Owen's bed









"Hey.. let me tell you a secret hid out  "









"Nothings better than to rest on bed.... :lol: "


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

owen and michael are gorgeous!!!!and i love their names!lol!they look like best friends!


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

i just noticed you are from singapore!beautiful part of the world.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

How cute! I love their faces  
Do they sleep together?

I want to get Gizmo a little sister some day...so they can snuggle and chase each other!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

aw so cute lol they seem to be very close. michael got big! theyre both cuties


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Those are cute


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

I think they look great together - they're perfect for each other - and their names suit great!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

They are both so handsome!!!! It looks like they are great friends!!!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

It's always a treat to see pics of these boys. Michael looks like he's almost grown into his ears. :lol: And I just looooove the pic of him whispering in Owen's ear. Too cute!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Two handsome little boy's !


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Owen and Michael look like bestest buddies!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

They are so cute!!!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Super cute! where they named after the famous footballer Michael Owen?
xxxxx


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

...


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

CUTE


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

They are so adorable I love the 2nd pic


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i like how their 2 different coats compliment each other.


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

carmella chihuahua said:


> i just noticed you are from singapore!beautiful part of the world.


Tnks.. you've been to Singapore for holidays??


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> How cute! I love their faces
> Do they sleep together?
> 
> I want to get Gizmo a little sister some day...so they can snuggle and chase each other!


Oh yes.. they sleep together.. sometimes on our bed..


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

They are both adorable. Especially like Michael's coloring.


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> Super cute! where they named after the famous footballer Michael Owen?
> xxxxx


Somehow coincidently was named after him.. We name our first one OWEN.. so after getting the 2nd one.. we juz named him MICHAEL..


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

such handsome boys


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Ow defenatly a good choice of names! xxxxxxxx


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG they are handome!!! :shock:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

They really are a pair of angels


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

Michael was suppose to be a LC but till now after 2 mths with us.. i still don't see much progress.. anyway.. tnks guys for ur wonder comments..


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww they are gorgeous little fellas aren't they  

kisses nat


----------

